# Jedi’s Log



## bigbadjedi93 (Apr 20, 2020)

Going to be posting everything in this one section from now on.  Food eaten, workout done, etc...Hope you all continue to support and give advice here.   After reading the bulking thread won’t be doing any macros for right now will just concentrate on eating good quality food, probably 4 meals a day aiming at as many calories as I can.  Maybe posting here will keep me with some sort of accountability.   

4/20/2020
Breakfast
4 hardboiled eggs
1 piece of whole grain  toast with strawberry jam
8oz white milk


----------



## snake (Apr 20, 2020)

For now and for what you need at this point, focus on just tracking your protein. My opinion, you need about 175 grams of protein at this point. I would like to see ya continue to eat but eat smart. And get that "Bulk" word out of your head. Last thing you want is to bulk up and then cut only to find out you're left with some belly fat and skin that will not go away. 

Protein from food is the best but maybe consider a shake in the morning. Even with 30g, you're starting the day out on a good foot. Now let's see that training!


----------



## Sicwun88 (Apr 21, 2020)

30g of protein shake 1st thing in the morning, then small portion healthy meals every 3 hrs the rest of the day!


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Apr 21, 2020)

Meals for the day.  No workout as the gym I was relying on was closed.  Might have to do push-ups, sit ups, and squats and curls with a 15lb kettle bell from here on out until places open back up.

11:00am
4 hardboiled egg
1 piece of wheat toast with strawberry jam
8oz whole milk 

3:30pm
Grilled chicken breast 
1 cup brown rice 
10oz water 

7:30 pm
1 grilled chicken breast 
1 pack uncle bend 90 second brown rice 
10oz water 

11:00pm
1/2 pint Ben and Jerry’s milk and cookies 

Clearly not enough food, but best I’ve ate in a long time.   Also, what about fruits, any chance I can throw some bananas or apples in here.   Back when I would eat better I trained with a CrossFit guy and he regularly ate apples and some sort of nuts.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Apr 21, 2020)

Damn, just put all that info myfitness pal, said I need to eat roughly 3300 calories.  Put my food in for the day and said I fell 1300 calories short and would lost 10lbs in the next 5 weeks.


----------



## brock8282 (Apr 21, 2020)

First and last meal are 11am and 11pm, what time are you sleeping and going to bed? You can certainly get in a shake either first thing in morning or before bed if you are too busy at those times for a proper meal. Whey, fruits, oatmeal, peanut butter, healthy oils etc blend then slam. 

beyond that, if you are serious about your goals you stated before in intro and you still insist on having something like ice cream for meal 4 atleast get a protein source in with/ before it. 

For more calories get some healthy fats in with meal 2 and 3 or switch chicken out for something like beef. Ex of healthy fats things like avacados, or oils like extra Virgin olive, macadamia, or avacado oil.

also fruits are great. Get them in. Could add some to meal 1 as you could use some more carbs with that meal. 
do you struggle with getting the food in? Brown rice can be harder to digest, I always use white rice as I’m hungrier sooner so I can eat more. I could never get my carbs in eating brown rice.


----------



## CJ (Apr 21, 2020)

Don't forget your veggies!!!

And don't go by the MFP calorie needs calculator. You ready used another calculator, and it spit out a reasonable starting point. Use that and assess what's happening after a few weeks, and adjust accordingly, if necessary.


----------



## motown1002 (Apr 21, 2020)

Who is this CJ that speaks of Veggies?  lol


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Apr 21, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> First and last meal are 11am and 11pm, what time are you sleeping and going to bed? You can certainly get in a shake either first thing in morning or before bed if you are too busy at those times for a proper meal. Whey, fruits, oatmeal, peanut butter, healthy oils etc blend then slam.
> 
> beyond that, if you are serious about your goals you stated before in intro and you still insist on having something like ice cream for meal 4 atleast get a protein source in with/ before it.
> 
> ...




Yeah man I think that’s why my T might be off.  I’m off all week and work a week with the Covid stuff.  This is my off week so slept in.   Thanks for all the input.  Gonna try and do better today.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Apr 21, 2020)

Hopefully getting better at this cooking thing


----------



## TODAY (Apr 21, 2020)

bigbadjedi93 said:


> Hopefully getting better at this cooking thing
> View attachment 9708


Looks very brown.

Nice bowl, though.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Apr 21, 2020)

TODAY said:


> Looks very brown.
> 
> Nice bowl, though.



Added some hidden valley southwest chipotle to it.  
gotta get these grilled chicken breast down on the gas grill.


----------



## brock8282 (Apr 21, 2020)

Chicken thighs are a hell of a lot more delicious then chicken breast and more calories. I switch most breast for thigh when bulking. I tend to recommend it over breast to people that are newer to bodybuilding and setting up a good diet as I find people can manage to stick to a diet with thigh in it better then chicken breast.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Apr 21, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> Chicken thighs are a hell of a lot more delicious then chicken breast and more calories. I switch most breast for thigh when bulking. I tend to recommend it over breast to people that are newer to bodybuilding and setting up a good diet as I find people can manage to stick to a diet with thigh in it better then chicken breast.



i don’t necessarily mind the chicken breast.  But if thighs how you recommend eating them?  And just some from wal mart that are in the cooler area?  Know nothing except from thighs from KFC


----------



## brock8282 (Apr 21, 2020)

If you don’t mind them then by all means stick to them, thighs are just a lot more tender, juicy, and flavorful. You can cook thighs just like chicken breast, personally I’m a fan of cooking them covered in taco seasoning or hot sauce. But yeah should have packs of them near the chicken breast, go for the boneless skinless ones.


----------



## CJ (Apr 22, 2020)

Hell yeah, thighs are awesome! Wrap them in bacon, or use a seasoning rub on them, throw 'em in the oven.

Or crock pot, toss in a bunch of boneless thighs, add some Mexican seasoning and peppers, tomatoes, and onions. Put it in a tortilla with rice and cheese. :32 (16):


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Apr 22, 2020)

And while I do want to gain, I do have this gut also.


----------



## CJ (Apr 22, 2020)

You never answered me, are those llamas on your wall?!? 

What are those colorful fluffy thingies?!? 

I need answers!!!


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Apr 22, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> You never answered me, are those llamas on your wall?!?
> 
> What are those colorful fluffy thingies?!?
> 
> I need answers!!!



kids bathroom, yes llamas.  Those fluffy things are just some crap on a string for like a party decoration that my wife decided to hang in there after my daughters birthday.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Apr 22, 2020)

basically the same meal plan as yesterday except a big chef salad from Jason’s deli that boosted calories but killed how much fat I ate.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Apr 22, 2020)

Here’s to hoping that tomorrow is a new day.  One day I’ll get this diet down and be able to stop winging it.  I figure meal prep will help a lot come Sunday.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Apr 22, 2020)

Third meal of day.  Huge chicken breast and fried rice. Snakes recommend product in the background.


----------



## CJ (Apr 23, 2020)

bigbadjedi93 said:


> View attachment 9730
> 
> Third meal of day.  Huge chicken breast and fried rice. Snakes recommend product in the background.



Thst looks fukkin good!!! :32 (12):


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Apr 23, 2020)

Yesterday’s log.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Apr 23, 2020)

Getting tons of carbs it seems, gotta work on my protein.  But feeling better having real food instead of the everyday McDonalds, Wendy’s, etc.


----------



## CJ (Apr 23, 2020)

bigbadjedi93 said:


> Getting tons of carbs it seems, gotta work on my protein.  But feeling better having real food instead of the everyday McDonalds, Wendy’s, etc.



You hit 180g of protein, that's a really good amount. You hit the minimum.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Apr 24, 2020)

Chicken and fried rice.  It’s what I now do lol


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Apr 26, 2020)

Hoped on the scale this morning, 167.4.  I’ll be weighing myself every Sunday morning when I wake up.  Here’s to hoping I keep seeing gains every week. Thanks guys for all the help so far.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Apr 26, 2020)

Finally eating the meat from the local butcher shop here.   Some ranch seasoned chicken breast already pre marinated from them and y’all’s recommendation of the white rice with a little soy sauce.


----------



## TODAY (Apr 26, 2020)

Your diet appears to be disturbingly low in vegetable content


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Apr 26, 2020)

Had some brocolli earlier with my sardines.   I’ve gotten start getting more vegetables in.  The other photos had some peas and carrots in the fried rice.   But you are correct, vegetables are somewhat lacking.


----------



## Musclebound8732 (Apr 29, 2020)

That’s actually solid a protein shake or two would be really good if you can fit them in


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 29, 2020)

bigbadjedi93 said:


> View attachment 9745
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Add some bell peppers in the for potassium and salt everything with sea salt.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (May 3, 2020)

Fresh steaks from the local butcher


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (May 3, 2020)

Hope on the scale this morning at 169.6.  I’ll take it.   Hoping to be over 170 next Sunday when I weigh in as I’d never saw 170.   Although before starting this dieting I’d never saw what I am right now either.  Thanks again guys for all the help so far.   Now time to go eat.


----------



## CJ (May 4, 2020)

I highly disagree with only weighing yourself 1x per week. I'm much more partial to daily weigh-ins, and taking the weekly average. 

There is too much noise to assume that a 1x per week is accurate, so it'll take many weeks, if not months, to see what's actually going on. 

For example, in the last seven days my weight has fluctuated between 193.6 and 197 lbs. If I only weighed 1x per week, I could be totally wrong as to what's actually happening. You could think you're losing when you're actually gaining, or vise versa.


----------



## mugzy (May 4, 2020)

jedi it appears you have your diet contained. How about your workouts?


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (May 4, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I highly disagree with only weighing yourself 1x per week. I'm much more partial to daily weigh-ins, and taking the weekly average.
> 
> There is too much noise to assume that a 1x per week is accurate, so it'll take many weeks, if not months, to see what's actually going on.
> 
> For example, in the last seven days my weight has fluctuated between 193.6 and 197 lbs. If I only weighed 1x per week, I could be totally wrong as to what's actually happening. You could think you're losing when you're actually gaining, or vise versa.



So you weight every day?  If so I’ll have to take this into consideration.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (May 4, 2020)

mugzy said:


> jedi it appears you have your diet contained. How about your workouts?



No training as of yet, all the gyms closed here In Texas still.   I’ve been doing push-ups, sit-ups and squats every other day.  5*10.   I can’t wait until the gyms open up though.  When they do I’m more than likely going to start don’t the 5*5 program from strong lifts to get the basics down.


----------



## CJ (May 4, 2020)

bigbadjedi93 said:


> So you weight every day?  If so I’ll have to take this into consideration.



Yes, I do. Occasionally I'll miss a day here or there, but it gives you a much more accurate picture as to what's happening.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (May 4, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Yes, I do. Occasionally I'll miss a day here or there, but it gives you a much more accurate picture as to what's happening.



Also, had tried to Pm you a couple days back.  Figured you were just busy, but then didn’t even know if it went through.  Also, had a thigh today instead of a breast for the first time.  Like you and Brock said, a lot more flavor and better tasting.  Might eat more of them than breast for a while.  A bit more pricier at the local meat market here, 2.99lb for breast for 3.99lb for thighs.   That 3.99 got 2 thighs the other day, boneless already marinated.   Overall things going well, but always areas for me to improve.


----------



## CJ (May 4, 2020)

Didn't get that PM bud. Last one was over a week ago, about the veggies and ice cream.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (May 10, 2020)

Weighed myself just now and up to 171.0.  First time
I can say I’ve ever saw 170 on a scale.  Not sure where the weight is going, but it’s somewhere.  9 more days and gyms will be open back up.   Also, next Sunday I’ll post a pic and maybe can see some results of where the weight has went, although it’s still a scary sight seeing myself be as thin as I am.

Edited to add, not sure who gave me a profile pic, but it looks bad ass.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (May 17, 2020)

Morning weigh just now as normal when I woke up...171.8.   Not a lb as others have been, but not a lose as this was my worse week of eating out of the 4 so far.  Gonna try and post some pics later as I figure every month pics might help me in long run to see progress that’s been made or with y’all help determine where the weight is going.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (May 19, 2020)

So been on here a month and have gained about 6lbs.  Probably no muscle as I’ve only been doing push-ups sit-ups and squats all free weight.  I can’t really tell anything from the photos, but since snake said I had balls of Steele I’ll keep posting to see if you guys can see any progress.  

https://ibb.co/hsHnywT
https://ibb.co/47Kbpgh
https://ibb.co/F6gLMD7
https://ibb.co/4t93XFb


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (May 19, 2020)

bigbadjedi93 said:


> Damn, just put all that info myfitness pal, said I need to eat roughly 3300 calories.  Put my food in for the day and said I fell 1300 calories short and would lost 10lbs in the next 5 weeks.


 ur eating to far apart..3 hrs max a lot of people do 2 hours. there is no way you will get 3300 cals that are decent cals eating 4 hours apart..it takes 4 small meals two shakes and some snacks.
   I have to eat 3500 and i can only get it if i eat first thing to get my body back in an anabolic state and then every 3 hrs i eat about 10 ounces of some sort of meat aand whatever else i feel like.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (May 19, 2020)

bigbadjedi93 said:


> Also, had tried to Pm you a couple days back.  Figured you were just busy, but then didn’t even know if it went through.  Also, had a thigh today instead of a breast for the first time.  Like you and Brock said, a lot more flavor and better tasting.  Might eat more of them than breast for a while.  A bit more pricier at the local meat market here, 2.99lb for breast for 3.99lb for thighs.   That 3.99 got 2 thighs the other day, boneless already marinated.   Overall things going well, but always areas for me to improve.


another good way for variety is to choose different sauces to marinate them in..you can find a lot of good meal prep videos...i also eat peanut butter protein balls helps me get 10 grams of protein whenever i want they also have oats in them so pretty good all the way around


----------



## German89 (May 19, 2020)

I need to sub so I can read this later.


----------



## German89 (May 19, 2020)

bigbadjedi93 said:


> Meals for the day.  No workout as the gym I was relying on was closed.  Might have to do push-ups, sit ups, and squats and curls with a 15lb kettle bell from here on out until places open back up.
> 
> 11:00am
> 4 hardboiled egg
> ...



You need to get away from processed foods. 

What's your goal for now?

You dont see change in body composition.  I think you need to consider being more strict on your diet.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (May 20, 2020)

German89 said:


> You need to get away from processed foods.
> 
> What's your goal for now?
> 
> You dont see change in body composition.  I think you need to consider being more strict on your diet.





Diet has changed since the original post about food.  Mainly my diet everyday now consist of 

Meal1 
4 or 5 boiled eggs 
1/2 rolled oats mixed with cup whole milk 

Meal 2 
6-8oz chicken breast 
1 1/2 cups of cooked jasmine rice 
water 

Meal 3 
Same as meal 2 

Meal 4
2 cans of tuna 
baked or sweet potato
water

Meal 5 
Half pint Ben and Jerry’s milk and cookies Ice cream 

I sometimes add in 2tbsp of peanut butter every day to add some more protein and some days I mix up the chicken with ground beef eating 1/2 each meal still with rice


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (May 20, 2020)

Going off mfp for today this will be my totals.  Have had all meals except for the ice cream when I get home.  Also, for what my goals are...I guess just to get bigger and gain more weight.   Right now at 171.8 as of Sunday. 
https://ibb.co/8gc3Nyb


----------



## German89 (May 20, 2020)

bigbadjedi93 said:


> Diet has changed since the original post about food.  Mainly my diet everyday now consist of
> 
> Meal1
> 4 or 5 boiled eggs
> ...



why are you eating ice cream? half pint?  for what?  what are you accomplishing eating that amount of sugars and dairy


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (May 20, 2020)

German89 said:


> why are you eating ice cream? half pint?  for what?  what are you accomplishing eating that amount of sugars and dairy




for the extra calories.  I’m mainly just basing that off a pinned post I saw from like 2014 about a guy eating like twice a day and one of those meals was ice cream


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (May 20, 2020)

what does ur red meat intake look like? one of the best ways to gain mass is beef so im told....seems like you are eating a lot of tuna as well ... careful of your mercury intake. 
   Bottom line is different strokes for different folks. if u are gaining solid weight dont mess with the meal plan but if u find ur self stuck try adding red meat . pretty soon its going to take more cals then what you are consuming...from what i c your prob eating like 3000 cals.
  once u stop noticing a difference just add a meal. unfortunately bb isnt an exact science. you will end up going through a lot of trial and error.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (May 20, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> what does ur red meat intake look like? one of the best ways to gain mass is beef so im told....seems like you are eating a lot of tuna as well ... careful of your mercury intake.
> Bottom line is different strokes for different folks. if u are gaining solid weight dont mess with the meal plan but if u find ur self stuck try adding red meat . pretty soon its going to take more cals then what you are consuming...from what i c your prob eating like 3000 cals.
> once u stop noticing a difference just add a meal. unfortunately bb isnt an exact science. you will end up going through a lot of trial and error.



I usually try and eat red meat once a day.   When I do ground beef I eat a pound a day.   Sometimes I’ll eat a steak a day.   I try to eat at least 1-2 servings a day, but other days I get none.


----------



## Gibsonator (May 20, 2020)

bigbadjedi93 said:


> Added some hidden valley southwest chipotle to it.
> gotta get these grilled chicken breast down on the gas grill.



throw the chicken breast in a crock pot with bone broth or your desired marinade, cooks perfect and way easier to eat.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (May 24, 2020)

Weighed in today at 174.   Woke up jumped on scales was actually 176, but then add around a bit took a leave and re-weighed myself as I know I didn’t go up to 176 from 171.8.   Oh well it’s another gain that I’ll take.  

Also, starting the gym tomorrow at Planet FIt was.  I know it’s not the best option, but it’s all I got for now.  I’m going to try and incorporate the 5*5 strong lifts workout as much as I can, but with no deadlift or barbell row I’ll have to improvise some.  I know someone mentioend rows with dumbbells, I’ll have to YouTube them and see how that works.   Again, thanks for all the help and advice.   Now time to go cook to try for more gains next week.


----------



## CJ (May 24, 2020)

You said that PH has a Smith Machine. You can do Barbell Rows on that.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (May 24, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> You said that PH has a Smith Machine. You can do Barbell Rows on that.




Yes smith machine and just watched how to do it.  Any alternative to doing deadlifts In the 5*5 stronglifts program?


----------



## German89 (May 25, 2020)

bigbadjedi93 said:


> for the extra calories.  I’m mainly just basing that off a pinned post I saw from like 2014 about a guy eating like twice a day and one of those meals was ice cream



What's your overall goal here? Skinny fat? 

I hate to say it but... that's what it looks like.  And that's what will happen. 

Clean the diet up. Unless your blasting slin and gh. There is no room for ice cream in your diet.


----------



## CJ (May 25, 2020)

bigbadjedi93 said:


> Yes smith machine and just watched how to do it.  Any alternative to doing deadlifts In the 5*5 stronglifts program?



Can do DLs in the Smith too, although I don't like doing that. 

Could set up the safeties to knee height and do rack pulls.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (May 31, 2020)

Weekly weigh in this morning after taking a leak...176.2.  Still unsure where all the weight is going, but I’m glad to keep seeing the weight go up for now.


----------



## CJ (May 31, 2020)

You've gained almost 10 pounds in the last 5 weeks, that's pretty fast.

Be careful it's not excess fat that you're gaining.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (May 31, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> You've gained almost 10 pounds in the last 5 weeks, that's pretty fast.
> 
> Be careful it's not excess fat that you're gaining.



Hopefully not to much fat, although I gotta get my ass in the gym.


----------



## German89 (Jun 2, 2020)

Has the diet cleaned up?


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Jun 2, 2020)

German89 said:


> Has the diet cleaned up?




I haven’t had ice cream in a week since you said stop eating it.   Diet mainly consist of the following 

Breakfast - 3-5 egg whites 3 eggo waffles with some syrup, 10 oz milk 

Meal 2 - 6-8oz chicken breast 1 1/2 cups jasmine rice 

Meal 3 - 2 cans of chunk light tuna with 2 pieces of toast 

Meal 4 - either chicken as mentioned above or 1/2 lbs of ground beef or turkey.  Sometimes 1/2 lb of ribeye with a sweet potato.

Meal 5 - scoop of whey, 12 oz milf, bananna 

water will all meals not including milk.


----------



## German89 (Jun 2, 2020)

bigbadjedi93 said:


> I haven’t had ice cream in a week since you said stop eating it.   Diet mainly consist of the following
> 
> Breakfast - 3-5 egg whites 3 eggo waffles with some syrup, 10 oz milk
> 
> ...



12 oz of milf, eh? 

Good.  I'm glad you cut that out.  

Have you noticed a difference since you've cut it out?  You can add fruit in if you wish.  (I have to cut mine out.  it's getting me too fatty)


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 2, 2020)

MyFoodData:

Top 10 Foods Highest in Protein
Top 10 Healthy High Fat Foods
Top 10 Foods Highest in Zinc
Top 10 Fruits Highest in Magnesium

I try to do low glycemic carbs whenever possible. Doing keto...sort of! 

Carbs I eat: potatoes, sprouted pasta/rice, steel cut oats

Tuna is high in protein and vitamin D. Oysters are high in zinc.

I limit my seafood to once or twice per week because of mercury.

I mostly eat salmon as far as fish.

Beet Root Juice = Big Poppa Pump

Celery - Luteolin to lower estrogen, apigenin increases testosterone.

Epicatechin (myostatin inhibitor - you want this) - creatine, leucine, green tea, dark chocolate, raw cocoa powder, blackberries, pomegranates, broad beans

Magnesium - Spinach, peanuts, etc.

Pomegranate - Boosts testosterone. Lowers estrogen.

Protein - game meats (deer), lamb, beef, pork, chicken, fish, and eggs. Deer is like ambrosia for weightlifters.

Selenium - aromatase inhibitor.

White Button Mushrooms - Boosts testosterone. Lowers estrogen.

Zinc -  Boosts testosterone. Lowers estrogen.

Recommend watching this documentary: Fat Fiction


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Jun 7, 2020)

Weekly weigh in after waking up and morning piss...176.4.   Probably my worse week of meal prepping yet and I started actually working out and doing the stronglifts program this week.

Food intake is what was posted above, but pretty sure the tuna and bread isn’t enough to consider it as a full meal, so might need to go back to having an actual meal and eat the tuna and bread as a snack maybe.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Jun 14, 2020)

Weekly update...after waking up and the morning piss weighed in at 178.4.  Noticing a little difference, oro malt thanks to 2 weeks in of lifting now.

Also found out yesterday that I can get a bar and 300lbs of weights for free.  Had forgotten that my mom had a gym that she ran back in MS and a woman trained clients.  It’s been closed for over a year, but she still has 600lbs in weights and two bars with a weight tree so I’m gonna snatch it up.  300 for myself and help her sell the other 300 as I doubt I’m gonna be needing that much weight anytime soon.


----------



## CJ (Jun 14, 2020)

Keep all 600 lbs. You'll wish that you did.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Jun 14, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Keep all 600 lbs. You'll wish that you did.



Probably not a bad idea.   Just thought I’d help her get some money back since I’m getting all this stuff for free.   She also has a lat pull down machine I think, but no way I’d be able to transport that thing back.   I think I’m gonna get the Rep Fitness 400 rack and get the lat attachment to go with it.   That and a bench and I’ll be ready to go.


----------



## CJ (Jun 14, 2020)

bigbadjedi93 said:


> Probably not a bad idea.   Just thought I’d help her get some money back since I’m getting all this stuff for free.



You could just give her a few $$$ ya cheap bastard!!!  :32 (18):


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Jun 21, 2020)

Weekly weigh in this miring morning of 179.2 after waking up and taking a leak.   Happy to keep seeing an increase, maybe tomorrow I can order my rack and get started with my home gym set up.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Jun 27, 2020)

Photo update.  
This was last weekend.  2 weeks of fully training and about 2 months of eating rights. Gaining weight but still see no increase except in waist size.  Hopefully soon I pack on some muscle to chest and arms.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2020)

bigbadjedi93 said:


> ... Gaining weight but still see no increase except in waist size...



That's not good bud. You need to step back and reassess what you're doing before it gets out of hand.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Jun 28, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> That's not good bud. You need to step back and reassess what you're doing before it gets out of hand.



I mean I’m not saying I’ve went from a 33 waist to like a size 40.   I just bumped up pants to a size 34.   Not sure if has to do with weight gain or wife who loves to dry clothes on high heat.   I also can can my shirts are getting smaller in the chest area with size medium so I’m gonna need to step up to a L.   Either way, I’m gonna contact defy medical in the next couple weeks to see about the TRT.

Todays weigh in after taking a leak as I always do...180.4

The diet is pretty much the same thing every day. 

Meal 1 -  4 boiled eggs/3 eggo waffles/10-12 milk
Meal 2 - 6-8oz chicken breast/ 1.5 cups jasmine rice 
Meal 3 - 2 cans or packs of tuna/2 slices of wheat bread
Meal 4 - 8oz ground beef or turkey/1.5 cups jasmine rice 
Meal 5 - scoop of whey/1/2 cup rolled oats/12oz milk 

This gets me to around 3100+ calories with 270g or so carbs, 220g of protein and 120g or so of fat.

With the workout I have stuck with the stronglifts 5*5 and have basically increased weight as they say with no issues.   Heading into week 4 of the program.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 28, 2020)

bigbadjedi93 said:


> Photo update.
> This was last weekend.  2 weeks of fully training and about 2 months of eating rights. Gaining weight but still see no increase except in waist size.  Hopefully soon I pack on some muscle to chest and arms.
> 
> View attachment 10071



You probably are gaining muscle. Just take some measurements. That will help you track progress and see results.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Aug 2, 2020)

Been a while since I updated.   Weighed in this morning at 183.0. The last month I lived out of a hotel and survived on eggs and waffles from Waffle House, chicken from chic fil a or Popeyes and red meat from outback or Logan’s.  Time to get back to work and eat properly.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 2, 2020)

Are you traveling for work or something? Have you been able to lift during all this?


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Aug 2, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Are you traveling for work or something? Have you been able to lift during all this?



I was gone for annual training with the National Guard.   I was unable to get any lifting in while I was gone, but got back at it a little last week when I got home.   Luckily I’m not to sore after a month off and was able to pick up on where I left off in the stronglifts 5*5 program.   Hoping to keep seeing gains in weight and strength now that I’m back.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Aug 10, 2020)

Weekly weigh in yesterday morning at 187.4.   Still need lots of improvement,  but one day I’ll be with the big boys.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 11, 2020)

That's great dude! I looked back in your log and you were 167 in late April. Good job!


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Aug 11, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> That's great dude! I looked back in your log and you were 167 in late April. Good job!



Ive definitely packed on some lbs.  I’m sure some good and bad; although I can’t really tell any difference myself.   Maybe when I finally decide to fork out money to a men’s health clinic I’ll see some difference.  Until then I’m gonna keep plugging away and doing what I’ve been doing.


----------



## CJ (Aug 11, 2020)

bigbadjedi93 said:


> Ive definitely packed on some lbs.  I’m sure some good and bad; although I can’t really tell any difference myself.   Maybe when I finally decide to fork out money to a men’s health clinic I’ll see some difference.  Until then I’m gonna keep plugging away and doing what I’ve been doing.



For what it's worth, I've never been able to gain all good weight, no matter how hard I tried. I either gain NOTHING, or a mix of fat and lean tissues.

I don't know if I believe these fukkers who say they only gain muscle. :32 (8):


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Aug 11, 2020)

Also, I didn’t fail on OHP during last nights training session.  If you can’t tell from my pics I have like no upper body strength.  I’ve always been bigger legs than chest or arms.  However, I was bound and determined to get up the 85lbs on OHP and I did.  Used a little bit closer grip than before.   Seemed like I was also targeting my forearms as it felt like the muscles there were getting worked along with the shoulders.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Aug 15, 2020)

Post workout pump.  Slow and steady for me.   https://ibb.co/0s88YgS


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Aug 23, 2020)

Morning weight in of 189.2 this morning.  Up .2 from last week when I was at 189.   Hoping to pass the 190 mark soon.   Hopefully this is the week I get up with the Royal Medical people and get some help.    I think it would definitely help me with my strength and gains.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Aug 30, 2020)

Weight in this morning of 191.4.  At this rate I might hit 200 by the end of the year.   Still would like some bicep gains, but glad to see I’m still gaining instead of keeping stale at 165.


----------



## CJ (Sep 2, 2020)

bigbadjedi93 said:


> Weight in this morning of 191.4.  At this rate I might hit 200 by the end of the year.   Still would like some bicep gains, but glad to see I’m still gaining instead of keeping stale at 165.



You still doing the straight 5x5? 

You could alternate in 1 bicep set and 1 set of triceps at the end of your workouts. Just start with 1 set to failure. It won't affect the 5x5.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Sep 2, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> You still doing the straight 5x5?
> 
> You could alternate in 1 bicep set and 1 set of triceps at the end of your workouts. Just start with 1 set to failure. It won't affect the 5x5.




Yes, strictly 5*5.   Any good exercises to throw in at the end till failure?  DB curls one day, tricep extensions or whatever they are called the next workout?


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Sep 2, 2020)

There is a paid part of the 5*5 app that lets you go pro and they recommend some exercises you could add in for arms and such, but I just have the basic version.


----------



## CJ (Sep 2, 2020)

bigbadjedi93 said:


> Yes, strictly 5*5.   Any good exercises to throw in at the end till failure?  DB curls one day, tricep extensions or whatever they are called the next workout?



I'd do whatever exercise you feel the most, the best contraction. If you really get a good connection with a few of them, you could rotate through them or switch every few weeks. 

Bis and Tris are both biarticular, so it it beneficial to do exercises in both a stretched and shortened position. So for bis, arms by your side or slightly behind you will be the stretched position, hitting all the biceps, arms out in front like a preacher or concentration curl will hit the short head a bit more. 

For tris, it's arms by your side for targeting the short head, arms out in front or overhead to hit the long head in the stretched position. 

But don't do an arm exercise that you don't feel, or hurts, just to do it. A good contraction is the important part. 



bigbadjedi93 said:


> There is a paid part of the 5*5 app that lets you go pro and they recommend some exercises you could add in for arms and such, but I just have the basic version.



Don't waste your money on that, we got you!


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Oct 6, 2020)

Got approved for 200mg test with Royal Medical.  Haven’t updated in a while, but holding steady in weight at 189.6 Sunday when I weighed in. I’ve been back to workout out since getting my power rack set up.   After a solid month off feels great.  Wondering if I should post a new log with labs pre test and results starting post test or just keep everything here.   Or maybe a mod could move this to the member journal section.   Anyways, can’t wait to get this shit in and keep putting in work.   Will post pre test labs when I have time to mark Pii Info out.


----------



## Jin (Oct 6, 2020)

Up to you. If you want the log moved let me know. Starting a new one might be better.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Oct 7, 2020)

Jin said:


> Up to you. If you want the log moved let me know. Starting a new one might be better.



Thanks Jin.  Will start a new one then in the member journal section.


----------

